# Sol Cubano Sol Cubano Serie B Cigar Review - Can't beat the value



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought several of these months ago from cigarbid mainly for the price of $2.00 per stick. At first they were nothing special but as they have se...

Read the full review here: Sol Cubano Sol Cubano Serie B Cigar Review - Can't beat the value


----------

